# Opteka 500mm



## BYoung (Feb 11, 2008)

I was wondering if anyone has used one of these things before. Something this cheap may be worth looking into for fun. Of coarse there is draw backs in it with the fixed aperture but I'm sure they may be plus' to something like this but I don't know. What do you think?








        
Groups/Elements: 8/9                 
        
Diameter: 3"                 
        
Length: 3.4"                 
        
Weight: 360 grams                 
        
Filter Size Rear: 30.5mm                 
        
Filter Size Front: 72mm                 
        
Max Aperture: f:8                 
        
Min Aperture: f:8                 
        
Macro Magnification: 1:2.7                 
        
Minimum Focus Distance: 5.5'                 
        
Manual Focus: Yes                 
        
Model - MF 500mm f:8 Mirror Lens                 
        
High quality crystal optics                 
        
Fully Multi-coated                 
        
Made in Japan                 
        
Brand New; 10 Year WarrantyLINK


----------



## That One Guy (Feb 11, 2008)

here are some reviews on amazon


----------



## BYoung (Feb 11, 2008)

Thanks for the Amazon review link. I always forget to look there since I'm in Canada and amazon.ca doesn't sell everything like amazon.com does.

I wasn't really expecting awsomeness out of something like this but decent enough for night photo's of the moon or northern lights and stuff.


----------



## usayit (Feb 11, 2008)

First thing to note is the f/8 max aperture
Second thing to note is that the aperture is fixed at f/8
Third thing to note is that the lens is a mirror type lens which tends to produce distracting donut shaped highlights in out of focus areas.

On the plus side... mirror lenses are very compact compared to their equivalent refracting counterparts.


----------



## passerby (Feb 12, 2008)

I saw few shot sample of this lens at flickr website, they are okay for this price, especially for UFO shooting if I they cross me. The f8 make it even better, I don't have to think of it.

Can anyone tell me if it is can be mounted on d40? I know it won't focus and want meter either.

http://flickr.com/search/?q=Opteka+500mm+f/8+&m=text


----------

